# Children's books on Martial Arts



## Roland (Aug 24, 2002)

Any recomendations?

Either for a child or for an adult to share with children!


----------



## Samurai (Aug 30, 2002)

LITTLE JAY LEARNS KARATE. by George and Kim Dillman


----------

